# Bunny hop



## Flott (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo ich hoffe das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt

Also ich bin 16 und hab ein ideal zig zag MTB und versuch schon die  ganze zeit einen bunny hop hinzubekommen (hop weele und stoppi kann ich  alles). Ich wollte fragen ob jemand weiß ob man mit diesem fahrad  überhaupt einen bunny hop hinbekommt. Ich habe das Gefühl das der  schwerpunkt zu weit vorne ist um das forderat richtig hochzu ziehen. hab  ich da recht?

würde mich auch eine antwort freund
danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (26. Januar 2012)

Auch ohne das Bike zu kennen kann ich Dir sagen dass ein BunnyHop geht, ja. Wie gut/leicht, das ist 'ne andere Frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowboll (26. Januar 2012)

versuch dich mal an nen Manual, ist ja der anfang von nem BH.

Aber das Thema wurde hier auch schon zu oft durch gekaut.


----------



## Marc B (27. Januar 2012)

Um das Vorderrad hochzubekommen benötigst du mit deinem Bike dann vllt. mehr Schwung, also beuge die Arme vor dem Hochziehen stark als wenn du sie wie eine Feder eindrückst, um dann explosiv den Impuls des Nach-Hinten-Oben-Ziehens folgen zu lassen:

Siehe:










Ride on,
Marc


----------



## biker-wug (14. März 2012)

Ich stell mich immer noch zu dämlich an für nen Bunny Hop. Ich bring weder das Vorderrad richtig hoch, geschweige denn das Hinterrad.

Bringt es was, wenn ich anfangs isoliert Vorderrad hochziehen übe??


----------



## Toolkid (14. März 2012)

Ja.


----------



## tommyboy (14. März 2012)

Probier das mal in drei Schritten:
1. Vorderrad hochziehen und dabei gerade auf den Pedalen stehen. Anfangs kommt man nicht so hoch, gegen Ende dann richtig. Dabei bei leichter Fahrt mit der Brust bis fast runter auf den Lenker und dann ruckartig hochziehen. Erst langsam, dann fester. Ruhig mal zu fest, dass man hinten wieder absteigen muss. Grenzen zu kennen ist sehr wichtig.

2. Wenn man es soweit hat, dass man für kurze Zeit senkrecht auf den Pedalen aufrecht steht, das Hinterrad mithüpfen lassen und dann das Hinterrad wieder aufkommen lassen und dann das Vorderrad absetzen. Ein halber Hasenknoddel, wenn man so will.

3. Wenn man jetzt auf dem Hinterrad "hüpfen" kann, die finale Bewegung machen, in dem man im toten Punkt, das Hinterrad mit den Füssen(Fussspitzen fast senkrecht gen Boden) hochzieht und dabei den Lenker nach vorne drückt. 

Man fliegt hin, man tut sich weh und es kann Kratzer am Bike geben.
Wer das ohne all das hinbekommen hat, hat nicht richtig geübt.

Übrigens, man kann nur so hoch "hoppen", wie man das Vorderrad hoch bekommt.

Viel Erfolg,
  Tommaso


----------



## nahetalmoves (14. März 2012)

tommyboy schrieb:


> Übrigens, man kann nur so hoch "hoppen", wie man das Vorderrad hoch bekommt.


 

Ja, spätestens wenn man mit dem Vorderrad am Hinterniss hängen bleibt, wird man das merken


----------



## radjey (14. März 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ich stell mich immer noch zu dämlich an für nen Bunny Hop. Ich bring weder das Vorderrad richtig hoch, geschweige denn das Hinterrad.
> 
> Bringt es was, wenn ich anfangs isoliert Vorderrad hochziehen übe??


Den Bewegungsablauf des Vorderradanhebens isoliert zu üben ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Ansatz. Wie ja auch schon richtig erkannt wurde kann man nur so hoch über Hindernisse springen, über die man das Vorderrad auch drüber bekommt 
Wer allerdings am Lenker wie ein Berserker reißen muss macht was falsch, da sollte man beim Üben auch drauf achten. Das VR kommt eher durch eine geschmeidige, aber impulsive Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten-oben hoch.
Also zuerst den "Hochstarter" üben und sich dabei an den kurzen Moment des "Hinterradsurfen" gewöhnen!
Die folgenden Bilder sind schon was älter, aber die Technik is noch die gleiche


----------



## biker-wug (14. März 2012)

Okay, also üben üben üben.

Danke für die Tipps!!


----------



## radjey (14. März 2012)

Yo, üben üben üben! Das bleibt leider nicht aus 

Und beim Üben daran denken: Immer einen Finger an der HR-Bremse lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (14. März 2012)




----------



## Crop Circle (14. März 2012)

Schritt 3 versteht ich nicht. Wie bekommt man das HR hoch?


----------



## michi_g001 (14. März 2012)

Man drückt den Hinterreifen mit den Füßen auf den Boden und lässt ihn anschließend abheben indem man die Bewegung mitgeht. Ist wie schaukeln, da holt man ja auch erstmal Schwung...


----------



## Anselm_X (14. März 2012)

@biker-wug: Guck Dir mal hier bei ~ 0:37 die Vorübung an:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNDFWhuc5X0"]Bunnyhop for Beginners.mp4      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Bikergrüße,
Anselm


----------



## petergrolla (19. März 2012)

Hier mal perfekt ausgeführt und erklärt (siehe Link):

Meiner Meinung nach ist die "Bunny Phase", also in der Sequenz 5/9, der Teil wo sich viele am Anfang schwer tun und welche man zuerst verstehen und vertieft üben sollte.
Wichtig ist, wie auch hier schon beschrieben, dass Dein Hinterrad nur max. so hoch kommen kann wie Dein Vorderrad sich bereits in der Luft befindet.
Das heißt in der "Bunny Phase" solltest Du, um maximale Höhe zu erreichen, fast senkrecht und mit gestreckten Beinen "im Rad" stehen (!) - also Vorbau energisch an die Oberschenkel ziehen.
(Die BMXler reden hier auch von Vorbau ...)

Achte in der Sequenz 1-5 darauf was in der "Bunny Phase" mit dem Schwerpunkt (Hüfte) passiert und wo er hinwandert!

Die "Hop Phase" wo dann das Hinterrad geliftet wird ist dann nur noch Heck entlasten und die Arme energisch durchstrecken.
Achte darauf wie in der Luft die Arme gestreckt sind, wie die Knie / Beine angewinkelt sind (Heck entlasten) und wo sich in der Landephase der Schwerpunkt wieder befindet (Hinterrad).

Der folgende Link hat mir sehr geholfen die richtige Technik zu verstehen:
http://www.bike-show.de/fahrtechnik/bunny_hop_hoch.php


Grüße
P


----------



## Fusionrider (20. März 2012)

Um das Vorderrad richtig anzuheben kann ich noch folgenden Tipp geben:
Der Hauptimpuls besteht darin, dass du die angewinkelten Beine durchstereckst, und so das Hinterrad unter deinen Körperschwerpunkt bewegst (Vgl. Bild 1-3). Aus diesem Grund kann von Bild 2 nach 3 auch erkennen, dass die Arme sich langsam strecken. Ein häufiger Fehler ist, dass versucht wird das Vorderrad nur durch anziehen der Arme anzuheben. Dies ist aber genau nicht der Fall!

Nocheimal in der Kurzfassung:
- Mit gebeugten Armen und Beinen anfahren (Bild 1)
- Gewicht nach hinten oben verlagern (dadurch strecken sich die Arme  und man zieht am Lenker)(Bild 2)
- Beine durchstrecken (Bild 2 und 3)


Bombenkrator schrieb:


>



Viel Erfolg beim Üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (21. März 2012)

Crop Circle schrieb:


> Schritt 3 versteht ich nicht. Wie bekommt man das HR hoch?


Man zieht das Bike am Lenker nach oben und vorne. Dadurch kommt das HR hoch.
Schau dir an, wo die Hände (und damit der Lenker) in Schritt 3 sind und schau dir an, wo sie in Schritt 4 hingewandert sind.
Damit das HR hochkommen kann, muss man nach dem Absprung die Beine beugen.


----------



## biker-wug (21. März 2012)

Werde Freitag mit dem üben anfangen, wenn ich wieder fit bin!

Dann werde ich euch in nächsten Tagen damit löchern, warum was nicht funktioniert und worauf ich achten muss. Danke auf jeden Fall für die vielen Tipps!!


----------



## lekanteto (21. März 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Werde Freitag mit dem üben anfangen, wenn ich wieder fit bin!
> Dann werde ich euch in nächsten Tagen damit löchern, warum was nicht funktioniert und worauf ich achten muss.


Wenn du ein Video von dir machst, kann dir am besten geholfen werden.


----------



## biker-wug (21. März 2012)

Da fehlt es derzeit leider na der technischen Ausstattung. Aber ich schau mal, ob ich mir was ausleihen kann in nächster Zeit.


----------



## biker-wug (23. März 2012)

Die heutigen Versuche waren kläglich, Vorderrad klebt nahezu am Boden....
Ich mache weiter und bleibe dran...


----------



## MTBikerr (24. März 2012)

Keine ahnung davon.
ich mach den immer mit klickern und da isses ja einfach


----------



## Marc B (24. März 2012)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Man zieht das Bike am Lenker nach oben und vorne. Dadurch kommt das HR hoch.



Das Hinterrad kommt hoch, weil man den Körper explosiv nach vorne bewegt (Hüfte zum Vorbau) 

Zwei Sequenzen und zwei Videos dazu:

















Viel Spaß beim Üben!


----------



## elmono (26. März 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Da fehlt es derzeit leider na der technischen Ausstattung. Aber ich schau mal, ob ich mir was ausleihen kann in nächster Zeit.



Nichtmal ein Handy zur Verfügung? Reicht ja heutzutage oft schon.




biker-wug schrieb:


> Die heutigen Versuche waren kläglich, Vorderrad klebt nahezu am Boden....
> Ich mache weiter und bleibe dran...



Üben, üben, üben. Die Videos und Tutorials hier sind ja eigentlich schon recht hilfreich. Gerade in dem Bunny Hop High Speed Video siehst du bis ca. Sekunde 6 recht genau, wie das VR hochkommt.




MTBikerr schrieb:


> Keine ahnung davon.
> ich mach den immer mit klickern und da isses ja einfach



Einfach, und falsch. So ein Schweinehop hat mit einem Bunny Hop nix gemein.


----------



## Ti-Max (26. März 2012)

Finde die Übersicht mit den Beschreibungen von Curtis Keene ziemlich irreführend (könnte man so verstehen, als ob ein Fully hilfreich wäre). Aber wie bereits geschildert, üben, üben, üben. 50 bis 60 cm sind bei Jedem locker drin, Übung vorausgesetzt 

Falls es Mut macht, der Manual ist m.E. gefühlte hundertmal schwerer als der BH, zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## elmono (26. März 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Finde die Übersicht mit den Beschreibungen von Curtis Keene ziemlich irreführend (könnte man so verstehen, als ob ein Fully hilfreich wäre). Aber wie bereits geschildert, üben, üben, üben. 50 bis 60 cm sind bei Jedem locker drin, Übung vorausgesetzt
> 
> Falls es Mut macht, der Manual ist m.E. gefühlte hundertmal schwerer als der BH, zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung.



Auch wenn ich weiß, was viele Trial Fahrer mit einem Hardtail schaffen: Meiner Erfahrung nach ists mit dem Fully tatsächlich etwas einfacher höher zu kommen.

Manual vs. Bunny Hop gebe ich dir dagegen vollkommen Recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (26. März 2012)

Wenn dein Vorderrad am Boden klebt, dann versuche mal als ersten Schritt eine Art Manual.. bewege deinen Körper und vor allem auch deinen Arsch soweit nach hinten, dass das Vorderrad fast ohne reißen hochkommt (notfalls soweit, dass du nach hinten abspringen musst).. Das zu verstehen ist glaube ich einer der wichtigsten Punkte!


----------



## Ti-Max (26. März 2012)

Dachte ich auch zunächst mit dem Fully. Aber mit dem Hardtail war es nur wegen der Geometrie anfangs schwerer (Front tiefer, längeres Oberrrohr, längerer Hinterbau), hinterher kein Unterschied. Wer mit viel Rebound fährt, könnte aber beim Fully am Anfang Probleme haben. Nicht zu vergessen hat der BH den angenehmen Nebeneffekt, dass er die Körperspannung trainiert. Gerade beim Umstieg von SPD auf Flats nicht zu unterschätzen, wenn ich mir meine vernarbten Beine so ansehe 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## biker-wug (26. März 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Nichtmal ein Handy zur Verfügung? Reicht ja heutzutage oft schon.



Handy schon, aber keinen der es gehalten hat. Bin durch die Schichtarbeit oft allein unterwegs.




elmono schrieb:


> Üben, üben, üben. Die Videos und Tutorials hier sind ja eigentlich schon recht hilfreich. Gerade in dem Bunny Hop High Speed Video siehst du bis ca. Sekunde 6 recht genau, wie das VR hochkommt.




Ich hoffe ich schaff es irgendwann mal. Vorderrad hoch war schon immer ein Problem von mir. Warum auch immer.

Danke an alle für die Tipps. Ich berichte weiter.

@MarcB: Euer Buch hab ich auch schon gelesen, da ist es super beschrieben, aber die Umsetzung.....


----------



## Marc B (26. März 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> (...) @MarcB: Euer Buch hab ich auch schon gelesen, da ist es super beschrieben, aber die Umsetzung.....



Danke für dein Feedback  Mit Umsetzung meinst du Marcus Klausmanns Bunny Hop im Buch oder das Layout vom BLV Verlag?

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## radjey (26. März 2012)

Die Sequenzen mit Klausmann sind doch das einzig gute an dem Buch 

  Ich glaube er meint eher die praktische Umsetzung bei sich selbst.
Und da hilft leider nur üben (es sei denn wir leben wirklich in der Matrix, dann könnte man sich ja einfach das Bunny Hop Update saugen...)

@biker-wug
Du hast nun viele gute Tipps hier erhalten. Jetzt kann man dir wirklich nur noch mit einem Video konkrete Hinweise geben.


----------



## Robby2107 (27. März 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Das Hinterrad kommt hoch, weil man den Körper explosiv nach vorne bewegt (Hüfte zum Vorbau)


 

Und genau hier setzt´s auch bei mir aus. 
Wenn ich meine Hüfte ruckartig nach vorn bewege, drücke ich das Rad ja in die gegenläufige Richtung (nach hinten/unten). 
Wie bekomm ich da das Hinterrad hoch? In den Pedalen verkeilen und dann das Rad nachziehen? Wie verkeile ich mich dann bei gestrecketer Körperhaltung? 

Ich denke, jemand der das kann, macht alles wie selbstverständlich aus dem Reflex raus. *gg* 

grüße
Robby


----------



## elmono (27. März 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Und genau hier setzt´s auch bei mir aus.
> Wenn ich meine Hüfte ruckartig nach vorn bewege, drücke ich das Rad ja in die gegenläufige Richtung (nach hinten/unten).
> Wie bekomm ich da das Hinterrad hoch? In den Pedalen verkeilen und dann das Rad nachziehen? Wie verkeile ich mich dann bei gestrecketer Körperhaltung?
> 
> ...



Mit den hier verlinkten Videos sollte doch eigentlich wirklich verständlich sein, welche Impulse wohin gehen, oder? Wirklich alles mehrfach angesehen und versucht es zu verstehen/umzusetzen? Viel mehr Erklärung geht eigentlich nicht.  

Ansonsten gibt es bei Youtube noch zahlreiche weitere Tutorials. Eins das ich immer gut verständlich fand (bzw. alles auf der DVD) war die Fundamentals DVD vom dirt Magazine.


----------



## Anselm_X (27. März 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es bei Youtube noch zahlreiche weitere Tutorials. Eins das ich immer gut verständlich fand (bzw. alles auf der DVD) war die Fundamentals DVD vom dirt Magazine.



Gut sind auch die Videos aus der "Tricktionary"-Serie mit Jeff Lenosky und Aaron Chase.


----------



## sankai (27. März 2012)

Hallo,

was mir damals am meisten geholfen hat, keine Gedanken machen. Einfach Üben und Kopf aus 
Die Erklärungen fand ich nur mäßig hilfreich.
Klar die Bewegungsabläufe muss man mal gesehen oder gelesen haben, aber finde das man beim Üben oft zu sehr sich über die einzelnen Schritte Gedanken macht.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ADVOQ (28. März 2012)

Wenn man einen Wheele und einen Stoppi kann, dann müsste eig ein Bunny-Hop kein Problem sein ?!


----------



## biker-wug (28. März 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Danke für dein Feedback  Mit Umsetzung meinst du Marcus Klausmanns Bunny Hop im Buch oder das Layout vom BLV Verlag?
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Marc



Mit umsetzen meinte ich mein Können. Lesen tut es sich gut, Bildreihen sind super, aber ich stell mich an wie.....


----------



## Anselm_X (28. März 2012)

Ja, und wenn man einen Handstand und auf den Beinen stehen kann, dann müsste ein Flic Flac auch kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## Ti-Max (29. März 2012)

ADVOQ schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Wheele und einen Stoppi kann, dann müsste eig ein Bunny-Hop kein Problem sein ?!



Was hat das mit dem Bunnyhop zu tun

So ziemlich gar nichts, meiner Auffassung nach. 

Ich würde nochmal über Los gehn


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (29. März 2012)

Also ich halte mich echt nicht für den BunnyHop-Gott und ich arbeite derzeit auch wieder daran kleinere Fehler in meiner BH-Bewegung auszubessern, prinzipiell weiß ich aber wie es geht und komme auch schon 2-3 Stufen hoch mit'm Freeride-Bike.

Also wem das reicht und wer aus Duisburg oder Umgebung kommt und das gerne mal privat erklärt bekommen möchte darf sich gerne melden.

P.S.: Ihr müsstet es in den Duisburger Süden (Nähe Zoo) schaffen.


----------



## pille4 (29. März 2012)

Am Anfang bin ich auch bald verzweifelt ... es woltle nicht klappen.
Dann habe ich Geübt das Vorderrad bis an den Bauch ( je nach Rahmenlänge variert das ja) gezogen. dann Hab ich Geübt das hinterrad Hoch zu ziehen.

Und dann kann man beides Kombinieren.
Dsa heißt vorderrad an bauch ( oder auch bisschen weniger) und dann an der pedale Drücken halt ... aalso sie Hochziehen ... schlecht zu beschreiben ...

das ganze hab ich 3 Wochen geübt ... aber nich so intensiv wie in der ersten , weil es doch seh auf Muskeln und Knochen geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (29. März 2012)

Ich hatte am Anfang auch meine liebe Mühe. (wer hatte die nicht)
Ich bin folgendermaßen ran gegangen:
- Erst das Vorderrad nach oben bekommen. Bin rollen wie schon gezeigt mit Impuls aus Armen und Oberkörper das Vorderrad nach oben ziehen.
- Such dir einen kleinen Hügel (Absenkung vom Bordstein o.ä.). Locker drüber rollen und mit den schon beschriebenen Bewegungsabläufen den Hügel als Steighilfe benutzen.

Du wirst am Anfang erst nur das Vorderrad über den Hügel heben und sonst passiert nix, nach etwas Übung merkst du schon wie das Hinterrad leichter wird, bis irgendwann auch Hinterrad mit abhebt. Ab dann versuchst du es ohne Hügelhilfe.

Viel Spaß beim üben! Bei mir hat es drei Jahre gedauert (hab aber auch nicht permanent geübt)! 

Ach und übrigens: Bunnyhop geht mit jedem Fahrrad! Auch mit dem Hollandrad meiner Ma! Damit allerdings nur einmal, aber es war auch schon alt.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (31. Mai 2012)

Hätte nie gedacht, dass der BH so ein komplexer Ablauf inkl. timing hat und rein garnix mit dem CC-gehopse zutun hat, wie ich es vorher gemacht hatte . Nun gut, dass Ding wird gelernt ! Hab jetzt schon 3 Tage a 30 min.  geübt und erste erfolge stellen sich, dank hilfreicher Tipps von euch, ein.
Also heute am 31.05.2012 (bitte nicht Lachen) ein Hindernis von 10.5 cm ohne Berührung übersprungen und das mit Flatpedalen .


----------



## MTBikerr (31. Mai 2012)

hgw.
ich kann den zwar jetzt auch noch, bin aber noch nie über etwas drüber gesprungen


----------



## Ingo9966 (31. Mai 2012)

Um das Vorderrad hoch zu bekommen hilft es am Anfang oft einen kurzen und überhöten Vorbau zu montieren weil der Schwerpunkr dann nach hinten wandert. Habe ich bei meinem Bike geändert. Vorher  kam vorne gar nichts hoch, nach dem Umbau reicht schon fast der Gedanke und das Rad geht hoch


----------



## null-2wo (31. Mai 2012)

also was mir damals geholfen hat (achtung, jetz wirds oldschool) waren  bar-ends. in endeffekt ziehst du den lenker hoch, dein körper und  schwerpunkt steigen mit. an dem punkt, wenn vorderrad und du oben sind,  musst du "nur" noch das hinterrad hochheben. ich hab halt damals den  lenker einfach nach vorn "runtergeklappt" und dabei versucht das  hinterrad zu entlasten (druck von den pedalen nehmen). irgendwann  stellst du fest, dass dein hinterrad abhebt oder zumindest kurz lastfrei  ist, dann ist es der richtige bewegungsablauf und das richtige timing.  der rest ist dann übung.

ach ja, barends hab ich schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (31. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube um richtig hoch zu kommen, muß man im richtigen Moment von den Pedalen abspringen, dabei das Bike hinterher ziehen das die Füße  Kontakt zu den Pedalen halten - Soweit die Theorie
In der Praxis sind es bei mir z.Z. nur 10,5 cm, wie hoch kommt ihr ?


----------



## elmono (31. Mai 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Ich glaube um richtig hoch zu kommen, muß man im richtigen Moment von den Pedalen abspringen, dabei das Bike hinterher ziehen das die Füße  Kontakt zu den Pedalen halten - Soweit die Theorie
> In der Praxis sind es bei mir z.Z. nur 10,5 cm, wie hoch kommt ihr ?



Bitte nicht so einen Unsinn versuchen/posten. Hinterher macht's noch einer nach. Von den Pedalen "springen" bringt hinterher nur Verletzungen mit sich, wenn man den Kontakt nämlich wirklich verliert.

Hier im Thread sind jetzt ja wirklich weiß Gott genug Anleitungen, Bilder, Videos und Tipps. Einfach mal durchgucken - und/oder sich jemanden im echten Leben schnappen, der mit einem übt. (z.B. Fahrtechnikkurs)
Letzten Endes kann man sich keinen Trick im Internet anlesen - das muss schon auf dem Bike passieren. 

Und wegen deiner Höhe: Die ist am Anfang gar nicht entscheidend. Versuchs einfach weiter, bis die 10cm sicher klappen (oder nimm einen Bordstein). Die Höhe kommt später von allein, wenn die Technik sitzt.

Kleiner Bunny Hop von mir hier bei 1:20: http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/20491


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (1. Juni 2012)

Sorry, und danke für den Hinweis. Hätte ich natürlich erwähnen sollen, dass meine Tipps und Äusserungen bzgl. des BH nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen sind, weil es dadurch durchaus zu Gesundheitlichen Beeinträchtigungen kommen kann.
Hier ein Beispiel aus einem andern Thread : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1Ot3csNWyI&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Dr Bunnyflop      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Achtung, die entscheidende Phase meiner Theorie bei 0:13 - der Sprung vom Pedal.


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Juni 2012)

Ähm, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, ist das Video ein ärmliches Fake und für mich nicht wirklich lustig.

Zum Thema Höhe: Kommt alles mit der Übung. 50 bis 60 cm sollten für Jeden, Übung vorausgesetzt, locker drin sein. Beim Umstieg auf Flats kann ich immer nur dringend empfehlen, BHs bis zum Erbrechen zu machen, um durch Körperspannung Kontakt zu den Pedalen auch in anderen Situation zu halten, z.B. beim Springen, etc. Der BH ist m.E. die mit Abstand wichtigste Grundtechnik beim MTB, die jeder beherrschen sollte.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## elmono (1. Juni 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Sorry, und danke für den Hinweis. Hätte ich natürlich erwähnen sollen, dass meine Tipps und Äusserungen bzgl. des BH nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen sind, weil es dadurch durchaus zu Gesundheitlichen Beeinträchtigungen kommen kann.
> Hier ein Beispiel aus einem andern Thread : Dr Bunnyflop      - YouTube
> Achtung, die entscheidende Phase meiner Theorie bei 0:13 - der Sprung vom Pedal.



Jetzt mal nicht gleich eingeschnappt sein. Aber führ dir mal vor Augen, dass das hier viele Leute lesen, und jemand das durchaus nachahmen könnte.
Die richtigen Stichworte siehe unten Ti-Max:



Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ähm, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, ist das Video ein ärmliches Fake und für mich nicht wirklich lustig.
> 
> Zum Thema Höhe: Kommt alles mit der Übung. 50 bis 60 cm sollten für Jeden, Übung vorausgesetzt, locker drin sein. Beim Umstieg auf Flats kann ich immer nur dringend empfehlen, BHs *bis zum Erbrechen *zu machen, um *durch Körperspannung Kontakt zu den Pedalen* auch in anderen Situation zu halten, z.B. beim Springen, etc. Der BH ist m.E. die mit Abstand wichtigste Grundtechnik beim MTB, die jeder beherrschen sollte.
> 
> Gruss Thorsten




Das Video ist übrigens ein Werbevideo des Kantons Graubünden, und gehört in diese (sensationell lustige) Reihe:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsOIX6MIvNM"]Werbekampagne Bike GraubÃ¼nden      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z85M_FGLn5o"]Der Spitzkehrekiller      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gibt noch viele mehr. Einfach mal nach Graubünden bei Youtube suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (1. Juni 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Der BH ist m.E. die mit Abstand wichtigste Grundtechnik beim MTB, die jeder beherrschen sollte.


sehe ich auch so, zumindest ist es einer der wichtigsten Techniken.

50-60 cm  da hab ich noch viel Schweiß vor mir

@elmono
das war nicht "eingeschnappt" gemeint, deine Kritik war völlig o.k.


----------



## radjey (1. Juni 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> 50-60 cm  da hab ich noch viel Schweiß vor mir


Ti-Max hat es sehr gut zusammengefasst.
Um auf richtig Höhe zu kommen, was mMn erst bei 50cm+ losgeht, muss man dann den Bewegungsablauf feintunen und auch an seiner Sprungkraft trainieren, wozu man auch wieder Körperspannung benötigt plus Schnellkraft etc.
Sobald man den Bewegungsablauf raus hat ist der Rest mehr ein Kraftakt, um auf Höhen jenseits der 80cm zu kommen, wie z.B. hier:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/5520078"]Cotic Simple - Playing with Bamboo: Bar height sidehop on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hasse es dass ich mit'm Freerider nur so 2 Treppenstufen hoch komme, ein Kollege aber locker 4 Stufen schafft. Irgendwie kriege ich es nicht hin den Rücken beim Sprung durchzudrücken um den Lenker entsprechend schön hoch zu reissen - ich springe immer so, dass es so aussieht als hätte ich 'nen krummen Rücken...


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (1. Juni 2012)

Yees ! 10.5 cm war gestern, heute sind es schon 29 cm


----------



## daranus (5. Juni 2012)

Hahahahaha, jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawollja! Bei mir ist heute endlich der Knoten geplatzt. Bei mir lag es ganz klar an den füßen bzw hinterrad alleine hochziehen. Ich glaube wenn man das verstanden hat dann lüppts!..(also zumindest mit niedrigen Höhen).

Mir hat er hier sehr geholfen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAem3L7Rlpk&feature=related"]How to bunny hop      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Falls ihr eher vom Bike abspringt als dass ihr das Hinterrad hochzieht, einfach mal angucken! Es ist nämlich echt kein Hexenwerk wenn man kapiert hat wie man die Füße verkeilt.

Ich kann auf jeden Fall sagen, viel viel youtube krams gucken und übenübenüben, das gefühl wenns zum ersten mal oben ist, ist einfach nur mega geil


----------



## Bembel_Benji (5. Juni 2012)

daranus schrieb:


> Hahahahaha, jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawollja! Bei mir ist heute endlich der Knoten geplatzt.




Ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht meinerseits noch:
Je kleiner und leichter das Rad ist, umso leichter geht auch der BH.

Ich bekomme ein BMX problemlos hochkatapultiert, wärent mein AM Fully fast am Boden kleben bleibt. In die Fult komme ich damit auch, aber bei weitem nicht so leichtfüßig wie ein BMX.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (5. Juni 2012)

@daranus, von mir auch 
Ich hab jetzt mal 2 Tage mit üben pausieren müssen - mir tut alles weeh


----------



## Cube99 (5. Juni 2012)

ich hatte mit`m Bunny Hop gar keine schwierigkeiten.. Hab zwar zuerst auch immer den "Standard Hop" gemacht, aber dann hab ich mal ein video gesehen, mit der Bunny Hop bewegung in Zeitlupe.. Das dann mal nachgemacht und siehe da, nach ca. 3 mal ne halbe Stunde üben, schaff ich jetzt locker 50cm, Parkbänke sind also kein Problem mehr.. Wenn man einmal die richtige Bewegung verinnerlicht hat, heißt es nur noch üben, üben, üben...


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Juni 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> @daranus, von mir auch
> Ich hab jetzt mal 2 Tage mit üben pausieren müssen - mir tut alles weeh



BH ist Ganzkörpertraining


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. Juni 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> ich hatte mit`m Bunny Hop gar keine schwierigkeiten.. Hab zwar zuerst auch immer den "Standard Hop" gemacht, aber dann hab ich mal ein video gesehen, mit der Bunny Hop bewegung in Zeitlupe.. Das dann mal nachgemacht und siehe da, nach ca. 3 mal ne halbe Stunde üben, schaff ich jetzt locker 50cm, Parkbänke sind also kein Problem mehr.. Wenn man einmal die richtige Bewegung verinnerlicht hat, heißt es nur noch üben, üben, üben...



 Genau so ist es! Leider brauchen viele länger für den Wechsel vom Standard Hop zum richtigen Bunny Hop, als ich 14/15 war, ging es mir zwischendurch auch so, man fällt dann halt leicht in den gewohnten Bewegungsablauf zurück - vor allem weil man damit anfangs mehr Erfolg hat...

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (7. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube, ich habe den BH jetzt erst richtig verstanden. Der Bembel_Benji hat mir den entscheidenden Tipp gegeben - *hochkatapultieren* - das isses und dekt sich auch mit der Technik die von Ti-Max beschrieben wird.
Der Körperschwerpunkt bildet den Drehpunkt um dem sich das HR in einer elliptischen Bahn bewegt. Elliptisch deshalb, weil der Drehpunkt im richtigrn Moment verschoben wird um mit Hilfe der Hebelwirkung den Impuls zum abheben zu geben. (gaaanz einfach)

Die ganze Abheberei von mir war vorher alles reine Muskelkraft, deshalb auch der elende Muskelkater und max.Höhe 30cm.
Ich hab noch mal von vorne angefangen, nur mit VR hoch, zwei Tage geübt und jetzt geht's richtig gut. Fast ohne Kraftaufwand lass ich das VR steigen und siehe da, ganz nebenbei hebt das HR ab, nur durch die Hebelwirkung. Der Waaahnsinnn 
Mit Hindernissen hab ich jetzt noch  Probleme, wegen Timing ...
Pegelstände kommen also später 
Danke Jungs !


----------



## Aladan (8. Juni 2012)

Ich hab auch noch so meine Probs... Niedrige Hops (Stehende 1,5Ltr Cola-Flasche) gehen...aber wenn ich höher will & das Vorderrad so weit wie beim Manual anhebe haut es mich immer zur Seite.
Das Problem hab ich auch beim Wheelen, nach ein paar Metern geht es immer zur Seite wech ;-)
Werd da wohl noch ne Menge üben müssen ;-)


----------



## biker-wug (15. Juni 2012)

Hi,

hab ja schon öfters hier geschrieben, dass ich zu dämlich für den Bunny Hop bin. Jetzt hab ich mal angefangen es einzeln zu üben, heute war Vorderrad anheben dran, da hatte ich schon meine Probleme.
Ich bin eine leicht abschüssige Straße entlanggerollt und hab immer versucht, schön Oberkörper tief und schnell und gleichmässig Oberkörper nach hinten und arme strecken, aber so richtig geklappt hat es vielleicht einmal, da hab ich kurz den Punkt gespürt, dass ich in der Balance war. Ansonsten bekam ich das Vorderrad immer so 40-50cm hoch.

Wirklcih hoch ist was anderes.

Wie lange habt ihr gebraucht, bis ihr das raus hattet??


----------



## Bembel_Benji (15. Juni 2012)

Ich schaffe es auch nicht nur mit Lenker ziehen nach hinten über zu kippen. Vielleicht hab ich auch zu viel Bammel, keine Ahnung.
Gestern hab ich noch mal etwas geübt und nach einiger Zeit hab ich auch geschatzte 30 cm hin bekommen. Das reicht mir erst mal. Wenn das in Fleisch und Blut über gegangen ist und ich mich auch mal traue aus der Fahrt über nen liegenden Baum zu springen sehe ich weiter. Momentan macht mir mein Kopfkino noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## biker-wug (15. Juni 2012)

Ich hab keine 30cm Bunny Hop, sondern nur das Vorderradanheben. Der Rest folgt in Abschnitt zwei, sozusagen. Erst will ich das eine gute können, dann mach ich das nächste!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. Juni 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ich hab keine 30cm Bunny Hop, sondern nur das Vorderradanheben. Der Rest folgt in Abschnitt zwei, sozusagen. Erst will ich das eine gute können, dann mach ich das nächste!!



Ich würde mich dann weniger auf die hohe Höhe beim Anheben des VR konzentrieren, zuerst sind eigentlich die nächsten Schritte wichtig - es kommt eher auf die Technik an als auf die Höhe, die kann man nachher immer noch steigern, wenn die gesamte Bewegung stimmt 

Viel Erfolg beim Üben weiterhin!
Marc


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (16. Juni 2012)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es auch nicht nur mit Lenker ziehen nach hinten über zu kippen. Vielleicht hab ich auch zu viel Bammel, keine Ahnung.
> Gestern hab ich noch mal etwas geübt und nach einiger Zeit hab ich auch geschatzte 30 cm hin bekommen. Das reicht mir erst mal. Wenn das in Fleisch und Blut über gegangen ist und ich mich auch mal traue aus der Fahrt über nen liegenden Baum zu springen sehe ich weiter. Momentan macht mir mein Kopfkino noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung.



ich bin ja jetzt so ca. 3 Wochen am üben (dauert halt bei mir länger,  bin ja auch nich mehr der jüngste). So wie ich das ganze bis jetzt  beurteilen kann, finde ich ganz wichtig:  Das Ergebnis ist erst richtig  wenn der Lösungsweg stimmt. Wenn du das VR nicht hoch bekommst, ist der  Rest  für die Katz !
Versuchs mit Gewichtsverlagerung, weniger mit Kraft. Erst Oberkörper weit nach vorne, als wenn du die Gabel 1 Meter in den Boden drücken wolltest, dann mit dem ausfedern der Gabel  die Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten zusätzlich ein kurzer Zugimpuls am Lenker. Erst wenn du da sicher genug bist kommt der nächste schritt - wenn das VR schön oben ist, Hüfte bis an den Vorbau schieben ... alles muß ziemlich zackig gehen und im richtigen Timing.


----------



## biker-wug (16. Juni 2012)

So wie Grobi-STollo hab ich mir das auch gedacht. Wenn ich dsa Vorderrad oben habe, die Hüfte nach vorne bewege und die Beine leicht anziehe hebt das Hinterrad auch kurz ab, nicht hoch, nicht weit, aber immerhin.

Werde versuchen die nächsten Tage noch zu üben. 
Leider geht ab Montag in einer Woche wieder nichts mit üben für über eine Woche.

Hoffe bis dahin die grundbewegung drin zu haben.

Wenn ich die Zeit finde, mach ich mal ein kurzes Video.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (18. Juni 2012)

Heute geschafft das Hinterrad anzuheben im fahren.... sehr geil 

Mit bissl Übung ist es gar nicht schwer... nur in den Pedalen einhaken klappt net immer.


----------



## MTBikerr (19. Juni 2012)

das erste fest habe ich gefeiert, als das hinterrad alleine hochkam (logisch alles ohne klicker).
dann war ich froh als das vorderrad alleine richtig weit hoch kam.
beim ersten bunny hätte ich am liebsten was ausgegeben. dann einfach bloß immer wieder bunnys machen ohne richtigem ernsthaftem training. mittlerweile geht das schon richtig gut. keine ahnung wie hoch ich komme, aber 10-20 centi sind drin und ich mach party! das muss einfach ins blut gehen, dann wirds was!


----------



## flockwhite (19. Juni 2012)

Hab heute mal ein bisschen rumprobiert. Im Wald haben wir dann eine super Stelle gefunden. hat auch 4 -5 mal gut geklappt. Beim 6ten Mal allerdings hatte ich keine Spannung im rechten Arm. Somit den Lenker verrissen schön mit der Schulter gebremst. 

Wollte das Vorderrad so hoch wie möglich reißen, dabei ist es passiert.

Was lernt man darraus? Weiter üben 

Bei mir gings als ich das Pedal mit dem Fuß verkeilt habe.

Jetzt noch Plattformpedale und gutes Schuhwerk und ich komme den Bunnyhop immer näher


----------

